# Favorite Jugs



## ArmyDigger

Hello folks crock jugs and fruit jars are some of my favorite things. Haven't found any myself but maybe one day. If youd like you can post your favorite jugs or fruit jars especially stenciled ones from whiskey companys or stores, or fruit companys.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

ArmyDigger said:


> Hello folks crock jugs and fruit jars are some of my favorite things. Haven't found any myself but maybe one day. If youd like you can post your favorite jugs or fruit jars especially stenciled ones from whiskey companys or stores, or fruit companys.


We don't have a stoneware/jug thread...yet.
I love jugs! Stoneware bottles too.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## sandchip

My son found the one in the middle.  I found the ones on either side.  All Crawford County pieces.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

sandchip said:


> My son found the one in the middle.  I found the ones on either side.  All Crawford County pieces.
> 
> View attachment 221816


What pottery company were those?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ArmyDigger

sandchip said:


> My son found the one in the middle.  I found the ones on either side.  All Crawford County pieces.
> 
> View attachment 221816


Real beautiful pieces there mate


----------



## yacorie

A rare bird


----------



## sandchip

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What pottery company were those?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



None of these are marked, but there are folks who can tell who made them just by the glaze, shape, handle, lip treatment, etc., but I don't know all that stuff.  In the 1800s, practically everybody in Crawford County, Georgia was in the pottery business, Merritts, Longs, Bechams, Averitts, Yaughns, and on and on...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Sandchip - They are gorgeous. I know I've viewed the one before, but all three. Wow.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

yacorie said:


> A rare bird


That is a serious jug. I've never been much for bird watching but for this bird, i will gladly make an exception! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

ArmyDigger said:


> Real beautiful pieces there mate


Isn't the glazing amazing!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Harry Pristis

*Here's my collection of southern tradition stoneware:




*


----------



## sandchip

yacorie said:


> A rare bird



That thing is hellacious.  Looks early.


----------



## yacorie

sandchip said:


> That thing is hellacious.  Looks early.



they were o my in business for 2-3 years - 1830s - I forget the actual dates but have it written down.

the jug is ochre and not cobalt, is in script, and has an obviously known subject - all make it rare for that area.

I keep going back and forth on selling it - but the auction house estimates are all over.  I just get nervous with it displayed and having cats, dogs and kids


----------



## nhpharm

I have a large collection of blue decorated pottery from New Hampshire, but this pair from here in Texas is probably my favorite because I dug the larger one and my son dug the smaller one...and nothing beats digging pottery in my opinion!


----------



## sandchip

yacorie said:


> they were o my in business for 2-3 years - 1830s - I forget the actual dates but have it written down.
> 
> the jug is ochre and not cobalt, is in script, and has an obviously known subject - all make it rare for that area.
> 
> I keep going back and forth on selling it - but the auction house estimates are all over.  I just get nervous with it displayed and having cats, dogs and kids



Yeah, that ochre is what caught my eye.  Very unusual.  What a jewel!


----------



## sandchip

nhpharm said:


> ...and nothing beats digging pottery in my opinion!



I agree.  Here are mine and Luke's as found.  He pretty much knew his was whole, but I had no idea on mine.  I figured it would be just a piece, or have a big hole, or be missing the handle like so many through the years, so I was floored when it came out whole.


----------



## Mailman1960

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What pottery company were those?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960

After digging many broken ones first to I found, the one with the writing I can't find anything out about the store even though all the information is on there


----------



## GRACE ABOUND

You Folks Have Such Beautiful Jugs ,I Bet You Are Very Proud Of Them, And Should Be .My Jugs Or Just Jugs But I keep Them Around .Y 'all Have A Good day . Heres Mine Grace Abounds.


----------



## Harry Pristis

*Here's a broken jug I just couldn't leave behind where I found it in a Carolina river.  I searched that river bend for a good while (no viz, groping) but didn't find any more of it.  It's a "Bellarmine" or Bartmann jug from (probably) the late 1600s.







*


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Mailman1960 said:


> After digging many broken ones first to I found, the one with the writing I can't find anything out about the store even though all the information is on there


Search old Advertisement in newspapers or telephone books.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## webe992

I’ve been wanting a mini jug for quite awhile and I finally came across this one from Fredericksburg Texas.


----------



## Mailman1960

unfortunately I can't find any marking with all the information on it you would  think something  I  could find out more about it


----------



## Mailman1960

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Search old Advertisement in newspapers or telephone books.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960

I'll try the library  thanks


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Mailman1960 said:


> I'll try the library  thanks


There are newspaper archive search sites. You of course have to pay a fee to view. Phone book search is I believe free.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

webe992 said:


> I’ve been wanting a mini jug for quite awhile and I finally came across this one from Fredericksburg Texas.


Mini jug, maximum price! I like the mini jugs but it's the prices that turn me off to amassing a collection. Total space saver though. Fantastic jug by the way.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Harry Pristis

*Here's another river find.  I had to restore the handle.  Two gallons.  This ovoid form dates to the early 1800s, I believe.



*


----------



## Mailman1960

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> There are newspaper archive search sites. You of course have to pay a fee to view. Phone book search is I believe free.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Giddy up giddy up


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Harry Pristis said:


> *Here's another river find.  I had to restore the handle.  Two gallons.  This ovoid form dates to the early 1800s, I believe.
> 
> View attachment 221972*


I can't even tell it was repaired or restored. I have a good eye for repairs. Fixed holes in marble a hundred times. High heels are murder on marble floors. You passed the test with flying colors for sure Harry! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## webe992

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Mini jug, maximum price! I like the mini jugs but it's the prices that turn me off to amassing a collection. Total space saver though. Fantastic jug by the way.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Agreed! Price has always prevented me from acquiring one but this one was priced well within reason so I couldn’t pass it up!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

webe992 said:


> Agreed! Price has always prevented me from acquiring one but this one was priced well within reason so I couldn’t pass it up!


I don’t blame you one bit. That's a sweet mini jug.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Harry Pristis

*Here's a colorful example from Jax, Florida, dating to the TOC20.*

Chas. Blum & Co.
309-311 W. Bay
Jacksonville, FL
1895 - 1905
offering:
Blum's Sylvan Glen - $3.20/gallon
Blum's Monogram - $4.20/gallon

*


*


----------



## Mailman1960

Nice, I'm still trying to pinpoint a date


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Mailman1960 said:


> Nice, I'm still trying to pinpoint a date


I found who I believe was a relative to Alfred.  Your jug look early 1900's. Here is a link to William Basse and his jugs.
ROBBYBOBBY64. 








						William Basse | Vintage Texas Paintings
					

Fredericksburg Texas Business Man




					www.vintagetexaspaintings.com


----------



## Harry Pristis

*Here's a stoneware canning jar, perhaps a WIERS PATENT, flawless, but is missing the bail and the top.  I dug this one, but couldn't find the top.  If someone here has an extra top, we should talk about making this jar complete.





*


----------



## Mike227

Here is little Fort Dodge, Iowa stoneware mini jug


----------



## Mike227

Here are a few more jugs.


----------



## UncleBruce

This is my only jug.  From my little itty bitty home town of Downing MO.  Possible one of.  
*H. CHAULETT
FINE WINES AND LIQUORS*


----------



## nhpharm

Love that local stuff!


----------



## GRACE ABOUND

I Like Them all .Here Is mine Grace Abounds


----------



## Harry Pristis

*Here's one I dug in an orange grove next to a fallen shack:



*

Few things upset Ocala’s prominent whiskey distiller, George Carmichael more than the growing sentiment on behalf of temperance that was about to force a referendum on the wet-dry issue in late 1887.

As the owner of several saloons and the town’s only whiskey distillery, George Carmichael had a vested interest in the outcome of the countywide election and apparently was willing to go to almost any extent to stop the temperance crowd in its tracks.

When the special election was scheduled in 1887, the whole town was torn by the controversy.  Arguments for and against alcohol were heated, and since the preachers and the good church ladies were leading the fight against alcoholic beverages, the outcome didn’t seem to be in doubt (although the ladies couldn’t vote).

... [The election] was close.

[The City of] Ocala remained wet by a majority of only seven votes.

County voters elected to go dry by a small majority.

It was a defeat for Carmichael and his supporters and a victory for the Temperance Union.  If the ladies had been able to vote, the outcome clearly would have been quite one-sided.

As for Carmichael, he and his son, Ed Carmichael, would be haunted by the 1887 referendum.  George Carmichael had applied to the City of Ocala for a liquour license for a new saloon just before the voters went to the polls.  Using that fact as a basis, George went to court to force the city to issue his license.

There would be other elections in Ocala and Marion County, and eventually, like so many other cities and towns in the South, the county would go dry with the rest of the country.


----------



## hemihampton

MUGS & JUGS.


----------



## hemihampton

Here's one.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND

Those Jugs Were Great All Of Them .Seeing Them Uncovered Was The best Part .When Other People Try To Take Other Peoples Right To Enjoy Life Different Than Theirs I believe  It's Wrong .But What Do I Know. I Believe In People Rights  To Life Liberty And The Pursuit Of Happiness. Very Good Thread. Thanks For Showing Us .Grace abounds


----------



## ArmyDigger

I'm loving all these jugs glad I made this thread.


----------



## yacorie

hemihampton said:


> Here's one.View attachment 222058View attachment 222059View attachment 222060View attachment 222061


That you digging it out?  That’s great to dig one so big.  I’ve never had any stoneware survive except beers ans usually they have some damage


----------



## hemihampton

2 more. LEON.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND

Second Time around .Better than the First. Great Thread  Grace abounds


----------



## DeepSeaDan

Ah jugs...

My Fave:  "C.L. Baker, Dealer in Liquors, Groceries, Lindsey C.W."  1/4 gal. whiskey, circa 1862





All my crocks...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

hemihampton said:


> 2 more. LEON.View attachment 222113View attachment 222114View attachment 222115


That is a such great picture of you in the hole. Great jugs you dug!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

DeepSeaDan said:


> Ah jugs...
> 
> My Fave:  "C.L. Baker, Dealer in Liquors, Groceries, Lindsey C.W."  1/4 gal. whiskey, circa 1862
> 
> View attachment 222189
> 
> All my crocks...
> 
> View attachment 222190View attachment 222190


I can't get enough of those wide-mouths.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton

2 MORE.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND

What Can I Say the Images Say It All. Those Old Phone Numbers  Were Easy To Remember Great Show Thanks  Grace Abounds


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

GRACE ABOUND said:


> What Can I Say the Images Say It All. Those Old Phone Numbers  Were Easy To Remember Great Show Thanks  Grace Abounds


What did the M stand for...Marion. Remember the Honeymooners, Ralph and Alices Bensonhurst number. I remember using 7 numbers with no area code. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## nhpharm

Here is one I recently acquired shortly after it was unearthed in Texas.  Love the glaze on this...like nothing I've seen before.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

nhpharm said:


> Here is one I recently acquired shortly after it was unearthed in Texas.  Love the glaze on this...like nothing I've seen before.


Like elephant skin.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton

4 more Jugs.

P.S. Double click pic to supersize.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

hemihampton said:


> 4 more Jugs.
> 
> P.S. Double click pic to supersize.
> 
> View attachment 222357


Great jugs. Only one I've seen before is the as you like it horse radish. That is a nice little one. Never seen one with the lid. Must be like a weird jar lid. Detroit the murder capital of the world, cause your killing me with these jugs! Too kind buddy. Great pics.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

